# Pause Menu im 2D Game, bitte um Rat!



## oli0060 (4. Okt 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

nach nun mehreren Stunden ausprobieren bin ich immer noch ratlos...

ich bin ein Java Anfänger, der sich das erste Mal über ein 2D Spiel hergemacht hat..

also meckert nicht über den Quellcode, ich weiß er könnte besser sein.  

Ich hab ein Programm indem man eben ein Art 'Raumschiff steuert und später mal Gegner abschießen kann.. Wenn man auf esc drückt wird eine Variable auf true gesetzt und dadurch wird ein pausemenü gezeichnet. Ich wollte keinen weiteren Frame, der einfach über dem Spiel Bildschirm steht, deshalb wollte ich ein 'durchsichtiges Menu. D.h. ich hab einfach überprüft, ob der Boolean auf true ist und dann ein String array mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten "Go on!" "options" & "quit" gezeichnet.


1. Gibt es eine andere vermutlich viel bessere Möglichkeit, als ich es hier getan habe..? In den ganzen Shootern und sowas ist es dann meistens so, dass der PauseFrame leicht transparent ist.. wie könnte ich das machen?

2. Gehen wir davon aus es gibt keine andere / bessere Möglichkeit (siehe 1.), wie kann ich es dann schaffen, dass der GameFrame, also in dem man das Raumschiff bewegt etc. nicht mehr (solange das pause Menu offen ist) nicht mehr aktuallisiert wird? 

Hier der Quellcode:

MAIN 
	
	
	
	





```
package p_Game;

import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.util.LinkedList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JFrame;


public class Main {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Pause pause = new Pause();
		List<Enemy> enemys = new LinkedList<Enemy>();
		List<Bullet> bullets = new LinkedList<Bullet>(); 	//Eine Liste, die speichert, wenn ein Schuss getätigt wurde.
		background bg = new background(150);				//Speed, wie schnell sich der Background bewegt
		Player p = new Player(200, 268, bullets);					//Die Halbe Höhe(300) - die Hälfte der Grafik (32px)
		Score score = new Score(enemys);
		Frame f = new Frame(p, bg, score, bullets, enemys, pause);
		enemys.add(new Enemy(300, 300));	
		enemys.add(new Enemy(400, 300));	
	
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		f.setSize(800, 600);
		f.setUndecorated(true);
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.setResizable(false);
		f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		
//		DisplayMode displayMode = new DisplayMode(800, 600, 16, 75);
//		GraphicsEnvironment environment = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
//		GraphicsDevice device = environment.getDefaultScreenDevice();
//		
//		device.setFullScreenWindow(f);
//		device.setDisplayMode(displayMode);
		
		f.makeStrat();
		
		long lastFrame = System.currentTimeMillis();
		while(true){
			if(Keyboard.isKeyDown(KeyEvent.VK_ESCAPE)){
				if(pause.getPause() == false){pause.isPause = true;}
				else pause.isPause = false;}
			long thisFrame = System.currentTimeMillis();
			float timeSinceLastFrame = ((float)(thisFrame-lastFrame))/1000f;
			lastFrame = thisFrame;
			

			bg.update(timeSinceLastFrame);
			p.update(timeSinceLastFrame);
						
			
			f.repaintScreen();
				
				for(int i = 0; i < bullets.size(); i++){
					bullets.get(i).update(timeSinceLastFrame);			
				}
				

				for(int i = 0; i < enemys.size(); i++){
					enemys.get(i).update(timeSinceLastFrame);			
				}
				
				try {
					Thread.sleep(15);
				} catch (InterruptedException e) {e.printStackTrace();}
			}
	}

	}
```



Frame:


```
package p_Game;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferStrategy;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

import p_firstLook.MenuFonts;

public class Frame extends JFrame{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
//	private Screen screen;

	final Player player;
	final background bg;

	private Score score;
	private List<Bullet> bullets;
	private List<Enemy> enemys;
	private Pause pause;
	
	public static Color optionsColor;
	public static final String[] options = {"Start", "Options", "Quit"};
	public static int currentChoice = 0;
	
	BufferStrategy strat = getBufferStrategy();
	
	public Frame(Player player, background bg, Score score, List<Bullet> bullets, List<Enemy> enemys, Pause pause){
		super(p_firstLook.Frame.TITLE + " v" + p_firstLook.Frame.VERSION);
		this.player = player;
		this.bg = bg;
		this.score = score;
		addKeyListener(new Keyboard());
		this.bullets = bullets;
		this.enemys = enemys;
		this.pause = pause;
		
	}
	
	public void makeStrat(){
		createBufferStrategy(2);
		strat = getBufferStrategy();
	}
	
	public void repaintScreen(){
		Graphics g = strat.getDrawGraphics();
		draw(g);
		pause.startPauseMenu(pause.isPause, g);
		g.dispose();
		strat.show();
	}
	
	private void draw(Graphics g){
		g.drawImage(bg.getLook(), bg.getX(), 0, null);
		g.drawImage(bg.getLook(), bg.getX()+bg.getLook().getWidth(), 0, null);
		
		for(int i = 0; i< bullets.size(); i++){
			Bullet b = bullets.get(i);
		g.drawImage(Bullet.getLook(), b.getBounding().x, b.getBounding().y, null);
		}
		
		g.drawImage(player.getLook(), player.getBounding().x, player.getBounding().y, null);
		
		for(int i = 0; i < enemys.size(); i++){
			Enemy e = enemys.get(i);
		g.drawImage(e.getLook(), e.getBounding().x, e.getBounding().y, null);
		}
		
		g.setColor(Color.PINK);
		g.drawString(score.oneScoreMore(), 20, 20);
	}
		


}
```

PAUSE MENU:


```
package p_Game;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;

import p_firstLook.MenuFonts;

public class Pause {

	public boolean isPause = false;
	public static Color pausedColor;
	public static final String[] paused = {"Go On!", "Options", "Quit"};
	public static int currentChoice = 0;
	
	public Pause(){}
	
	
	public boolean getPause(){
		return isPause;
	}
	
	public void startPauseMenu(boolean isPause, Graphics g){
		if(getPause() == true){
			for(int i = 0; i < paused.length; i++){
				MenuFonts.drawString(g, pausedColor, paused[i], 150 + i * 20);
			if(i == currentChoice){pausedColor = Color.RED;}
			if(i != currentChoice){pausedColor = Color.BLACK;}
				while(getPause() == true){}
			}
		}
		
	}
	
}
```



Ich hoffe ich hab es einigermaßen gut erklärt und ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Ruzmanz (4. Okt 2014)

zu 1) Ist so in Ordnung. Du kannst ein schwarzes und teil-transparentes Rechteck über den ganzen Bildschirm packen. Nach dem Rechteck zeichnest du ganz normal deine Menü.

zu 2) Etwas unschön, aber vom Prinzip:


```
update() {
  if(!isPause) {
     // ... Spiellogik ...
  }
}
```

Besser wäre es wenn du dem Spiel Zustände geben würdest isRunning, isPause, usw. und dann die Spiellogik nur bei "isRunning" ausführst. Dazu bieten sich enums an.


----------



## Gucky (4. Okt 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht allzu viel von Spielen aber wäre es nicht besser, das Menü in einem separaten Thread laufen zu lassen und das Spiel so lange warten zu lassen, bis der Menüthread beendet ist? Also entweder mit join() oder wait() (ich würde join() empfehlen).


----------



## Ruzmanz (4. Okt 2014)

Macht keinen Sinn. Threads sind dazu gedacht, dass Aufgaben parallel erledigt werden. Wenn jeder Thread eine Aufgabe erledigt und diese niemals Gleichzeitig laufen können bzw. auf sich warten ... dann ist das nichts anderes als eine sequenzielle Verarbeitung.


----------



## Gucky (4. Okt 2014)

Wieder was gelernt. Danke.


----------

